# Neuer Karpfenangler



## Karpfen1233 (14. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, ich habe am 11.12 meinen Angelschein bestanden und würde jetzt bald gerne auf Karpfen angeln. Ich weis aber nicht welche rute Rolle etc. ich mir holen soll. mein Budged liegt bei 230 euro und es sollte so ziemlich alles was man zum Karpfenangeln braucht dabei sein also Rute, Rolle,Banksticks, Bissanzeiger,.......
könnte ihr mir mal ein paar tipss geben was gute und preiswert ist???
Danke im Voraus 
Karpfen1233


----------



## bastiv (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*

Rute: FOX Warrior Z 2,75 lbs  69€ od. Chub Outkast
Rolle: Okuma - Powerliner Baitfeeder 50€
Schnur: Shimano Technium 12€ 
Bissanzeiger: Fox Micron MX  39€


----------



## Udo561 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*

Hi,
den ganzen Krempel fische ich selber , damit machst du für den Anfang mit Sicherheit nichts falsch.
Ruten und Rollen haben schon sehr viele Drills hinter sich und zeigen keine Abnutzungserscheinungen.
Dann noch eine Abhakmatte ,Kescher , Schnur ein paar Bleie und Haken.
Dann hast du aber 2 Karpfenruten und Rollen die du nicht gleich in die Tonne schmeissen kannst wie es bei so einigen eBay Angeboten der Fall ist
Solltest mit deinem vorgegebenen Budget hinkommen.
Gruß Udo


http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...EWHEELER-Freilaufrolle-PAARPREIS_p7650_x2.htm

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...ajesti-Carp-12ft-275lb-PAARPREIS_p8026_x2.htm

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Prologic-LUX-Rod-Pod-3er-Pod-Hammerpreis_c89_p8355_x2.htm

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/DAM-Bissanzeiger-Blue-Motion-Hammerpreis_p8824_x2.htm


----------



## ProHunters Fox (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*

Mit dem Budget darfst du aber natürlich kein Hightechtackle erwarten.
Wie kommtsn dass du direkt nach der Prüfung direkt zum Karpfenangeln kommst?


----------



## Karpfen1233 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*

mein nachbar ist Karpfenangler seit dem er 10 ist und er hat mich letztens als ich noch jugendschien hatte mal mitgenoimmen an see da durfte ich mit einer seiner runten fischen und ich hatten einen soo geilen drill mit nem 8pf.(mein bisher gröster) da dachte ich mir ich gehe auch auf KarpfenxD


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*

Erst mal Herzlich willkommen hier im Board.

Schau in diese zwei Threads mal rein, vllt. ist dir damit schon geholfen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=205516

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=205239

Auch hier wieder der Tip: lieber etwas länger sparen und eine bessere Qualität kaufen als jetzt irgdwas über das Knie zu brechen und ein 120€-Set mit Pod, Ruten und Rollen incl. Bissanzeiger zu kaufen.

Und bei Unklarheiten einfach hier nochmal Fragen.


----------



## yassin (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*

ich finds ziemlich erstaunlich, dass alle die die prüfung bestanden haben sofort auf dicke Karpfen wollen.
anstatt mit ner Feederrute etc. erstmal "klein" anzufangen (habe mit ner Feeder meinen ersten 20+ Fisch gefangen) muss es immer schneller immer höher hinaus.#c

aber zurück zu deiner Frage:
ich würde dir auch zur Okuma Powerliner raten, damit machste nix falsch.
als Rute hat sich die Warrior ES ebenfalls bewährt.
Banksticks würde ich mir beim Händler deines Vertrauens holen fürn anfang gehn die eigendlich alle klar und 2 Stück kriegst du meistens auch schon fürn 10er.


----------



## NickAdams (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*

Schau' mal hier, da gibt es auch öfters mal was Gutes:

http://www.shop.angel-domaene.de/in....html/XTCsid/83ecaa404c9d3f6b61fe4c25dcc2bf58

So long,

Nick


----------



## karp (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*



NickAdams schrieb:


> Schau' mal hier, da gibt es auch öfters mal was Gutes:
> 
> http://www.shop.angel-domaene.de/in....html/XTCsid/83ecaa404c9d3f6b61fe4c25dcc2bf58
> 
> ...


 

Egal wo kaufen nur nicht bei domäne#d Schlimster und schlechtester laden den ich kenne.Waren samstag da #q


----------



## Karpfen1233 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*

Mein Favorit bisher ist das von Udo was haltet ihr davon??


----------



## Carphunter2401 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*

Edit Ralle 24:

Keine Verkaufsangebote außerhalb des Kleinanzeigenforums.
http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...2FT&xploidID=cc4b83c86256d758a294aec8431c7497


----------



## ProHunters Fox (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*

Ganz ehrlich, das ist absoluter Mist. 
Tut mir leid, dass ich das so offen sage und vllt. fühlt sich auch jemand angegriffen, aber es bringt nix jetzt auf Druck irgendeinen Schrott zusammenzukaufen. Klar kann ich verstehen, dass es dir in den Fingern juckt, es nützt dir aber nix wenn du nen schlechten Bissanzeiger hast, und du nachts nen Lauf nicht mitbekommst. Im Endeffekt gehts zu Lasten des Fisches und im weiteren Sinne auch deiner Geldbörse.
Lieber 2 preiswertere FOX Digital Bissanzeiger kaufen (wie MX) und daran ewig freude haben anstatt ewig Blue Motion Wassersäufer zu kaufen.
Wart mal Weihnachten ab und evtl. noch den Geburtstag, im Moment kannst du ehrlich gesagt das Karpfenangeln eh vergessen. Je nach Lage kannst du im Februar eher März über die erste Session nachdenken.

http://www.carpfishing.de/product_info.php?info=p3562_DAIWA-Mission-Carp-ES-12ft---2-75lb---WA.html
http://www.carpfishing.de/product_i...X-Blue.html&XTCsid=ir6qa5cfs7euhuhuujon0tiki7
http://www.carpfishing.de/product_info.php?info=p3570_Shimano-Baitrunner-ST-6000-RA.html
http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/Fox-Stalker-Pod_211.html?refID=1

Ist zwar fast das Doppelte, aber mal ehrlich, wer schon nach der Anglerprüfung nur weil er mal einen Karpfen gedrillt hat meint, er muss jetzt auch Boilies ins Wasser werfen, der muss auch damit klar kommen, dass das Konsequenzen hat, auch im Finanziellen.
Das Leben ist nicht billig und das Angeln erst recht nicht, mittlerweile durch die Bank alle Richtungen des Fischens. 
Es mag ja vllt. hier auch etwas abwertend rüberkommen, aber meiner Meinung nach sollte man erstmal eine gewisse "Reife" im Angeln bekommen, um sich nicht nur der Verantwortung gegenüber des Fisches sondern auch der Routine, die jeder Schritt beim Angeln erfordert, bewusst zu sein.
Und wer auf Deutsch gesagt nicht mal ein paar Rotaugen gestippt hat der sollte auch nicht direkt auf große und schwere Fische losgelassen werden.
Ganz nach dem Motto, dass jeder mal klein angefangen hat.


----------



## marcus7 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*

Das sehe ich auch so.

Und es kommt dir auch zugute "kleinanzufangen".
Sonst bleiben die meisten "Feinheiten" auf der Strecke, du fängst kaum etwas und wirst den Spaß schnell verlieren.

Es ist doch auch keine Schande dort anzufangen, wo alle/die meisten anfangen.


----------



## heidsch (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*

hallo,

erstmal glückwunsch zum neuen angelschein - soviel zeit muss sein |wavey:.

vorweg erst mal: rodpod brauchst du nicht !!!! kostet nur unnütz geld.
dann sollten wir mal ein paar prioritäten setzen. was ist denn wohl das wichtigste an einer angelausrüstung???

1. das was im wasser liegt: - also köder, vorfach, schnur

2. die rolle: darauf würde ICH mein augenmerk legen
lieber hierfür ein paar euros mehr in die hand nehmen. die rolle wird des öfteren ordentlich beansprucht .

3. die rute: ich würde dir zu einer chub outcast raten. das hat folgenden grund. die rute ist schon lange auf dem markt und hat sich bewährt. ausserdem kannst du relativ sicher sein, dass du wenn gewünscht in 1-2 jahren dir das gleiche model nochmal zulegen kannst. entweder neu (falls es sie noch gibt) oder auf jeden fall gebraucht - auf grund der großen verbreitung.

4. bissanzeiger: da du ja warscheinlich noch sehr jung bist und vermutlich nicht allzu oft in die verlegenheit des tagelangen nachtangeln mit zelt, liege etc. etc. kommst, würde ich hier nicht übermäßig viel geld verwenden. klar sollten sie schon nen ordentlichen regenschauer abkönnen, aber 50,- € muss er nicht kosten. dann spare lieber noch ein paar jahre und kauf dir dann ein ordentliches system, wenn du wirklich bei der karpfenangelei geblieben bist.

5. bankstick's: sind flexibel und kosten nicht die welt.

6. Kescher: bekommst du auch für unter 20,- €, dem fisch ist es egal 

7. abhakmatte: wäre wünschenswert, jedoch tut's auch erstmal eine plane oder ähnliches. hauptsache die schleimhaut des fisches wird geschützt.

ich denke, wenn du es richtig anstellst - dir ein wenig zeit nimmst - nicht alles gleich übers knie brichst und die richtigen prioritäten setzt, solltest du mit deinem jetzigen budget erst mal klar kommen.


mfg heidsch


ps: lass die finger von fertigen, billigen set's. sie mögen sicherlich ihre berechtigung haben, aber glaub mir - die defizite zeigen sich relativ schnell .


----------



## ProHunters Fox (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*



heidsch schrieb:


> vorweg erst mal: rodpod brauchst du nicht !!!! kostet nur unnütz geld.



Da erstmal schön 4 Ausrufezeichen hinterzubacken finde ich irgendwie schon Meinungsaufzwängung. Kennst du sein Gewässer? Je nach Lage ist man froh ein Pod zu besitzen, solche Aussagen anderen Leuten an den Kopf zu werfen halte ich für unangemessen.



heidsch schrieb:


> 5. bankstick's: sind flexibel und kosten nicht die welt.



Flexibel unterschreibe ich kompromisslos.
Aber die Kosten von vernünftigen Banksticks sind doch schon nicht zu unterschätzen. Je nach Temperatur und Bodenbeschaffenheit musst du auf den Sticks deinen Gummihammer ganz schön austoben lassen. Hast du da jetzt billige Alusticks machst du 2 gute Schläge und du hast nen Boomerang. 
Außerdem beinhalten Sticks immer die Gefahr sich zu verdrehen, willst du dem vorbeugen brauchst du Stabilizer und die kosten auch mind. 10 Euro das Stück. Und selbst jetzt können sie sich noch im verstellbaren Mittelteil verdrehen und wenn du selbst da die Schraube voll anknallst kann das Gewinde sich abdrehen. Ein Pod wird aufgestellt und man hat Freude dran. Braucht ja nicht jeder ein Fishcon oder ein Seibert.


----------



## Cyprinoid (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*

Ich muss _ProHunters Fox recht geben. _
Kauf dir besser erst mal ne Match- oder Feederrute und fang ganz lagsam an. Step by step!!! Ohne großartige erfahrung macht es für mich keinen sinn sich zu spezialisieren.


----------



## heidsch (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*



ProHunters Fox schrieb:


> Da erstmal schön 4 Ausrufezeichen hinterzubacken finde ich irgendwie schon Meinungsaufzwängung. Kennst du sein Gewässer? Je nach Lage ist man froh ein Pod zu besitzen, solche Aussagen anderen Leuten an den Kopf zu werfen halte ich für unangemessen.
> ...



na na na ... nun mal ganz lansam. erstmal ist das sicherlich nicht als meinungsaufzwängung gemeint und auf grund seines doch begrenzten budgets kann er auf's rodpod doch wohl am ehesten verzichten.

wenn er natürlich übermäßig viel an steinpackungen etc. fischt, dann geb ich dir natürlich recht.

die aussage "rodpod brauchst du nicht !!!!" war im übrigen nicht auf deinen post bezogen. rodpod's wurden hier schon öfter genannt und ICH persönlich kann bedenkenlos auf ein rodpod verzichten.
das sollte jeder selbst entscheiden .


mfg heidsch


----------



## ProHunters Fox (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*

Ich fühl mich auch nicht angegriffen, ich weiss, dass ich immer klare und harte Worte auf die Seite schmeiße, aber ich rede ungern um den heißen Brei rum. 
Ich betrachte hier jeden Beitrag in der Transparenz, jeder hat seine Meinung und soll diese auch vorbringen, denn dafür sind wir hier. 

Also bitte auch nicht angegriffen fühlen


----------



## yassin (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*



ProHunters Fox schrieb:


> Ist zwar fast das Doppelte, aber mal ehrlich, wer schon nach der Anglerprüfung nur weil er mal einen Karpfen gedrillt hat meint, er muss jetzt auch Boilies ins Wasser werfen, der muss auch damit klar kommen, dass das Konsequenzen hat, auch im Finanziellen.
> Das Leben ist nicht billig und das Angeln erst recht nicht, mittlerweile durch die Bank alle Richtungen des Fischens.
> Es mag ja vllt. hier auch etwas abwertend rüberkommen, aber meiner Meinung nach sollte man erstmal eine gewisse "Reife" im Angeln bekommen, um sich nicht nur der Verantwortung gegenüber des Fisches sondern auch der Routine, die jeder Schritt beim Angeln erfordert, bewusst zu sein.
> Und wer auf Deutsch gesagt nicht mal ein paar Rotaugen gestippt hat der sollte auch nicht direkt auf große und schwere Fische losgelassen werden.
> Ganz nach dem Motto, dass jeder mal klein angefangen hat.



Meine Rede #h|supergri
is echt nicht böse gemeint aber ein bisschen Training schadet bei keiner "Sportart"!!|rolleyes


----------



## ProHunters Fox (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*

Ich beobachte das in letzer Zeit immer häufiger.
Das soll jetzt hier niemanden angreifen!

Der Wert des Tackles und die Größe und Kampfstärke der großen Karpfen haben in der Vergangenheit immer mehr "Anfänger" zum Karpfen"spezialisten" konvertieren lassen. 
Ich habe da selbst so einige Fälle in meiner Angelcorona. 
Das sind dann meist auch die Leute die in ihrem Anglerleben evtl. 50-70 Karpfen gefangen haben aber schon auf die "Kleinen" unter 30 Pfund verzichten wollen. 
Das sieht man bei denen, die nach einiger Zeit zum Karpfenangler geworden sind so in der Form zu 99,8 % (sag ich jetzt mal) nicht.
So ist meine Erfahrung.


----------



## Udo561 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*

Hi,
ist schon schlimm was hier abgeht.
Aber bleibt ihr Profis mal unter euch und empfehlt einem Anfänger ne komplette Fox Ausrüstung für ein paar hundert Euro |supergri
Ich angele dann lieber weiter mit meinen Billigruten und Rollen , bin aber glücklich dabei und muss nicht unnötiges Geld ausgeben.
Und ich wette , niemand hat die Yaris Ruten schon gefischt , aber einfach mal pauschal zu behaupten das sie Schrott sind ist ja einfach.#q
Die Ruten und Rollen haben alleine dieses Jahr über 200 Karpfen und über 80 Schleien gedrillt , ohne Probleme und wenn ihr mit euren noch so hochpreisigen Markenruten mal gleiches erreicht habt könnt ihr nochmal was dazu schreiben 
Gruß Udo


----------



## heidsch (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*



ProHunters Fox schrieb:


> Ich fühl mich auch nicht angegriffen, ich weiss, dass ich immer klare und harte Worte auf die Seite schmeiße, aber ich rede ungern um den heißen Brei rum.
> Ich betrachte hier jeden Beitrag in der Transparenz, jeder hat seine Meinung und soll diese auch vorbringen, denn dafür sind wir hier.
> 
> Also bitte auch nicht angegriffen fühlen



keine sorge - ich kann schon nen bischen was vertragen .

ich gebe nur zu bedenken, dass dich auf grund deiner bis jetzt noch wenigen beiträge niemand wirklich einschätzen kann.
ich habe nichts gegen klare worte - ehrlichkeit ist eine tugend.
doch bedenke auch wie deine beiträge von anderen aufgefasst werden könnten. |wavey:

ansonsten ... weitermachen !


mfg heidsch


----------



## heidsch (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*



Udo561 schrieb:


> ...
> Die Ruten und Rollen haben alleine dieses Jahr über 200 Karpfen und über 80 Schleien gedrillt , ohne Probleme und wenn ihr mit euren noch so hochpreisigen Markenruten mal gleiches erreicht habt könnt ihr nochmal was dazu schreiben
> Gruß Udo
> ...



ach udo ... das mit deinen 200 karpfen haben wir doch alle so mitlerweile geschnallt. das stellt ja auch keiner in frage .

mich würden ja mal die durchschnittsgewichte deiner 200 karpfen interessieren.
wenn ich mit meiner ach so tollen ausrüstung auf ein karpfenpuff der voll mit satzis hängt losgelassen werde, könnte ich evtl deine 200 auch mal schaffen und mein gerät würde dabei nicht mal ins "schwitzen" kommen .

was jetzt nicht bedeutet, dass du nur an karpfenpuffs unterwegs bist |wavey:.


mfg heidsch


----------



## ProHunters Fox (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Die Ruten und Rollen haben alleine dieses Jahr über 200 Karpfen und über 80 Schleien gedrillt [...]



Tut mir wirklich Leid aber ich kanns langsam nicht mehr lesen.
In jedem Thread schreibst du was du dieses Jahr gefangen hast. 
Auf gut Deutsch interessiert es mich nicht, du kannst es mal am Rande erwähnen aber so langsam empfinde ich das als Proll.

Und was ist denn wirklich schlimmer?
Nem Jungangler Billigkram aufzuhalsen, damit gerade dieser, der ja ein niedriges Budet hat, Gefahr läuft hoch zu pokern und tief zu fallen. Geld auszugeben is einfach, aber leider wächst es nicht an Bäumen.

Wenn deine Auffassung der Sache ist, sich mit möglichst preiswerten Dingen am Hobby zu laben, dann ist das deine Einstellung und ich kann diese auch gut nachvollziehen, da wie gesagt das Geld nicht in Haufen rumliegt.
Aber das Gro der Besatzung hier rät eindeutig zu hochwertigeren Markenprodukten von Firmen die seit Jahren am Markt sind und daher die Erfahrung haben eben diese Produkte herzustellen. Das auch darunter Mist ist, steht außerhalb jeder Diskussion, dass weiss ich ebenso wie jeder andere hier. Und dass auch ein Teil von eigener Erfahrung in die Tackletipps einfließt, ebenso wie die eigenen Fetischs, steht ebenso abseits jedweiger Diskussion.
Dann aber zu schreiben, dass dies unnormal sei, bitte ich zu überdenken.



Udo561 schrieb:


> wenn ihr mit euren noch so hochpreisigen Markenruten mal gleiches erreicht habt könnt ihr nochmal was dazu schreiben



Also so einen Satz, tut mir Leid, aber da kommt mir die Galle hoch.
Deine durch hochgradige Erfahrung überlisteten 56416541 Fische hast du also auf Grund deines Tackles gefangen.

GEILE AUSSAGE!


----------



## ProHunters Fox (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*



heidsch schrieb:


> ach udo ... das mit deinen 200 karpfen haben wir doch alle so mitlerweile geschnallt. das stellt ja auch keiner in frage .
> 
> mich würden ja mal die durchschnittsgewichte deiner 200 karpfen interessieren.
> wenn ich mit meiner ach so tollen ausrüstung auf ein karpfenpuff der voll mit satzis hängt losgelassen werde, könnte ich evtl deine 200 auch mal schaffen und mein gerät würde dabei nicht mal ins "schwitzen" kommen .
> ...



DANKE!!!


Dass mich die Leute nicht richtig einschätzen können, da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht, aber immerhin arbeite ich gerade daran! xD


----------



## Udo561 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*



ProHunters Fox schrieb:


> Tut mir wirklich Leid aber ich kanns langsam nicht mehr lesen.


Hallo Karpfenprofi,
hier im Forum gibt es eine Funktion die nennt sich Ignorier-Liste , da musst du mich nur draufsetzen dann erscheinen für dich meine Beiträge nicht mehr |supergri
Und zum Frustabau empfehle ich dir ein paar Stunden am Wasser zu verbringen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## ProHunters Fox (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*

Leider muss ich wohl arbeiten.
Ich habe auch keinen Frust, aber Kritik muss man zu würdigen wissen.


----------



## jungangler 93 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*

eigendlich verkneif ich mir beiträge im karpfenspecktrum. aber ich werd mir auch ne neue ausrüstung zulegen, weshalb ich hier mitgelesen hab. mit angeben kann der TE nichts anfangen, ich denk da sind wir uns einig. ich hab dieses jahr mit meiner old school radical und ner 50 euro rolle gefischt auf nem penni rutenhalter und frolic als köder. ich hab nicht unendlich gefangen und es warn auch keien monster dabei aber spass hat ich dennoch. ich kann dem TE nur empfehlen die rute selbst in die hand zu nehmen und den spass am angeln finden. du brauchst nicht stippen oder 500kg boilies versenken geh ans wasser und genieß es. so viel spass beim zerlegen meines beitrags ich bin weg.

p.s ne gute 60euro rute zerfällt nicht nach nem jahr, nur bei der rolle nichts zu billiges kaufen


----------



## heidsch (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*



jungangler 93 schrieb:


> eigendlich verkneif ich mir beiträge im karpfenspecktrum. aber ich werd mir auch ne neue ausrüstung zulegen, weshalb ich hier mitgelesen hab. mit angeben kann der TE nichts anfangen, ich denk da sind wir uns einig. ich hab dieses jahr mit meiner old school radical und ner 50 euro rolle gefischt auf nem penni rutenhalter und frolic als köder. ich hab nicht unendlich gefangen und es warn auch keien monster dabei aber spass hat ich dennoch. ich kann dem TE nur empfehlen die rute selbst in die hand zu nehmen und den spass am angeln finden. du brauchst nicht stippen oder 500kg boilies versenken geh ans wasser und genieß es. so viel spass beim zerlegen meines beitrags ich bin weg.
> 
> p.s ne gute 60euro rute zerfällt nicht nach nem jahr, nur bei der rolle nichts zu billiges kaufen




jahaa... juhuuu.... endlich ein opfer. auf sowas hab ich ja seit wochen gewartet. auf gehts ... *am zerlegen bin*
wer macht mit ? *in die runde blickt*

man man ... sind wir karpfenheinis wirklich so grausam das sich ein junger mensch so sicher ist, dass sein beitrag sofort komplett zerlegt wird ???
arme anglergemeinschaft ... #d


mfg heidsch


----------



## ProHunters Fox (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*

Ich versteh diesen Beitrag eigenltich gar nicht, wenn er doch ne Meinung oder Ratschläge hat, dann soll er sie doch vorbringen, wo ist das Problem?


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*

anglergemeischaft?, was hast du denn mit anderen anglern gemein?


----------



## heidsch (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*



ProHunters Fox schrieb:


> Ich versteh diesen Beitrag eigenltich gar nicht, wenn er doch ne Meinung oder Ratschläge hat, dann soll er sie doch vorbringen, wo ist das Problem?



es ist halt immer wieder traurig das wir karpfenangler so vorurteilbehaftet sind.
das diese schlechte meinung bei anglern der älteren generation oft der fall ist, kann man wohl nicht ändern.

nur das auch die jüngeren angler auf diesen zug aufspringen finde ich doch sehr bedenklich.

leute ... bitte ein bischen mehr tolleranz. wir sind nicht alle der meinung die weisheit mit löffeln gefressen zu haben.

und bei euch allroundern, spinnfischern oder wer auch immer gibts auch genug "schwarze scharfe". seht euch mal mit der nötigen distanz in euren eigenen reihen um. 


so ... das musste jetzt mal raus .

meld mich jetzt auch mal freiwillig zum zerfleischen an. 


mfg heidsch


----------



## ProHunters Fox (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*

Ich hab eh heute den ganzen Tag Fleisch geschnitten, also melde ich mich zur Not mit an.

Hart aber Fair!


----------



## heidsch (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*



Shimanomann schrieb:


> anglergemeischaft?, was hast du denn mit anderen anglern gemein?


 
1. ich habe einen angelschein
2. ich liebe die natur und die entspannung
3. ich fange fische
4. ich nehme sogar welche mit und esse sie
5. ich angel schon einige jahre (und nicht nur auf karpfen )
6. ich verhalte mich rücksichtsvoll am wasser
7. ich verlasse meinen angelplatz IMMER sauber


was habe ich denn nicht mit anderen anglern gemeinsam ?


mfg heidsch


----------



## jochen1000 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*

Endlich wieder Winter... Habt ihr es eigentlich mal mit Einatmen und Ausatmen versucht? Soll beruhigen! 

Eigentlich war in fast jedem Beitrag was brauchbares dabei, hätte hier JEDER, anstatt "BUUUUHHH und PFUUIII", mal "stimmt, aber kann ich ergänzen" oder ähnliches (man kann nämlich auch ehrlich und gleichzeitig freundlich sein) geschrieben, wäre bestimmt ein recht guter Konsens rausgekommen. So endet es wie so oft im Winter... nämlich in "aufs Maul"

Jetzt ratet mal wie es von Außen betrachtet aussieht? Richtig, genauso wie wir eben nicht sein wollen!


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*

genau das meine ich, respekt!

petri heil!

mfg


----------



## heidsch (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*



jochen1000 schrieb:


> Endlich wieder Winter... Habt ihr es eigentlich mal mit Einatmen und Ausatmen versucht? Soll beruhigen!
> 
> Eigentlich war in fast jedem Beitrag was brauchbares dabei, hätte hier JEDER, anstatt "BUUUUHHH und PFUUIII", mal "stimmt, aber kann ich ergänzen" oder ähnliches (man kann nämlich auch ehrlich und gleichzeitig freundlich sein) geschrieben, wäre bestimmt ein recht guter Konsens rausgekommen. So endet es wie so oft im Winter... nämlich in "aufs Maul"
> 
> Jetzt ratet mal wie es von Außen betrachtet aussieht? Richtig, genauso wie wir eben nicht sein wollen!



momentmal jochen ... wer war denn hier nicht freundlich ?
ich zieh mir den schuh nicht an.
und man muss nicht immer nur in demut versinken, wenn man mal wieder in die falsche schublade gesteck werden soll.
zieh ich hier durchs forum und konfrontiere ständig andere spezis mit nebensächlickeiten wie beispielsweise tacklewahn?

is mir doch sch*** egal das "wie, womit und warum"! wir sind im grundsatz alle angler und nur weil meine ausrüstung vielleicht ein-zwei euro teurer ist, macht mich das noch lange nicht zu einem schlechteren. soviel ist mal sicher.

so ... bin mal wieder an nem punkt angelangt, wo es mal wieder zeit ist ne kleine auszeit zu nehmen.

einatmen ... ausatmen ... einatmen ... ausatmen 


mfg heidsch


----------



## Zusser (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*

Ein Jungangler mit begrenztem Budget hat nach einer Anfängerausrüstung gefragt.

Die überwiegende Zahl von 'Beratern' hat ihm geschrieben, dass er auf keinen Fall eine preiswerte Ausrüstung kaufen soll. Die Yaris-Ruten und -Rollen gingen ja nun überhaupt nicht.
Keiner hat von eigenen schlechten Erfahrungen mit den Yaris Geräten berichtet. Die einhellige Ablehnung kam einzig daher dass auf den Sachen kein bekannter Markenname steht und weil sie preiswert sind.
Udo, der tatsächlich mit den Sachen fischt, anscheinend auch erfolgreich, wird abqualifiziert.

Niemand hat gefragt, ob der zukünftige Karpfenfischer an einem normalen Gewässer oder an einem Karpfenpu** mit XXL-Fischen angeln wird.

Der 10€-Bissanzeiger muss für die Tonne sein. Weil er billig ist.
Wenn der TE wirklich im Lauf der Zeit zum fanatischen Karpfenangler wird, der verregnete Nächte am Wasser statt im Bett verbringt, dann kann er sich immer noch "Fox" Beeper kaufen.

Es könnte sogar sein, dass dem Jungen das Karpfenfischen bald zu langweilig wird und er was anderes probieren will. Sollte man ja auch in Betracht ziehen... 

An den TE:
Lass dich nicht verrückt machen, die Yaris oder andere günstige Geräte funktionieren auch.
Mit der Zeit wirst du deine eigenen Vorlieben entwickeln, dann kannst du dich immer noch spezialisieren und beliebig viel Geld in Angelzeugs versenken.


----------



## Carras (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ist schon schlimm was hier abgeht.
> ......... haben alleine dieses Jahr über 200 Karpfen und über 80 Schleien gedrillt , ohne Probleme und wenn ihr mit euren noch so hochpreisigen Markenruten mal gleiches erreicht habt könnt ihr nochmal was dazu schreiben
> Gruß Udo


 

Udo,

da haben die anderen schon Recht. Es kommt schon ein bisschen angeberisch rüber,... In jedem zweiten Thread zählst Du auf, was Du dieses Jahr schon alles gefangen hast.

Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber stell doch auch bitte mal ein, wie, wo und wann Du das alles gefangen hast!

Du angelst, meines Wissens nach,  an einem sehr gut besetzten, kleinen Teich. Du gehst nahezu jeden Tag fischen. 

Das sind natürlich Voraussetzungen, die nicht jeder hat.

An einem kleinen Teich, in dem sich die Fische ja fast schon gegenseitig auf den Kopf sch.....n (Sorry),....wo ich ohne Aufwand jeden Tag angeln kann, ist es für niemanden ein Problem, diese Anzahl von Fischen zu fangen.

Daß Deine Ausrüstung für genau diese Angelei völlig ausreichend ist,...glaub ich Dir und da will ich auch nix dagegen sagen.

Es gibt aber auch andere Gewässer und Leute die gerne auch mal was anderes probieren wollen (gerade Gewässermäßig). Und für solche Leute,...würde ich auch keine Kompromisse empfehlen wollen. Klar, es geht beim TE nicht hervor, wie sein Gewässern beschaffen ist,...
Daher würde ich aber immer etwas empfehlen, was sich über Jahre hinweg bewährt hat und zigfach im Einsatz ist (auch mal an "heikleren" Gewässern).

Und da gibt es eben:

Chub Outcast, Fox Warrior, u.ä. Ruten
Okuma Powerliner, Daiwa Emcast, u.ä. Rollen


Grüßle


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*



Zusser schrieb:


> Es könnte sogar sein, dass dem Jungen das Karpfenfischen bald zu langweilig wird und er was anderes probieren will. Sollte man ja auch in Betracht ziehen...


 

So ist das. Und genau deswegen sollte der TE sich eventuell 2 Grundruten in 3,30 bis 3,60 anschaffen, mit denen er AUCH Karpfenfischen betreiben kann, die ihm aber erlauben, auch mal ne Pose oder ein leichteres Grundblei dümpeln zu lassen. Allein schon der ewig lange Hintergriff der meisten Karpfenruten verleidet so manch andere Methode dauerhaft. 

DAM hat mir der Super Natural eine schöne Serie, die in den WG Klassen -60 und -80 Gramm tolle Allroundruten sind. Damit kann man Karpfen mit Festblei fischen, aber auch einen Aalansitz machen oder ein wenig vor Seerosenfeldern die Pose beobachten. Und besonders teuer sind sie auch nicht.


----------



## Doc Plato (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*



zusser schrieb:


> ein jungangler mit begrenztem budget hat nach einer anfängerausrüstung gefragt.
> 
> Die überwiegende zahl von 'beratern' hat ihm geschrieben, dass er auf keinen fall eine preiswerte ausrüstung kaufen soll. Die yaris-ruten und -rollen gingen ja nun überhaupt nicht.
> Keiner hat von eigenen schlechten erfahrungen mit den yaris geräten berichtet. Die einhellige ablehnung kam einzig daher dass auf den sachen kein bekannter markenname steht und weil sie preiswert sind.
> ...





#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Carras (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*

Ja,

da habt Ihr natürlich auch Recht.

Für die "Senkrechtstarter" oder "new born Carp Stars", tut es sicher auch eine Solide Grundrute mit zuverlässiger Rolle.


Für den TE, ließ Dir mal das hier durch:


----------



## ProHunters Fox (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*

@ Zusser

Ich kann zwar verstehen, dass dir die häufig fehlenden negativen Testberichte aufgefallen sind. 
Aber die Aussagen gingen eigentlich nicht in Richtung "Yaris ist sch..." sondern in die Richtung "Kauf dir gleich was Vernünftiges und erspar dir den teuren zweiten Kauf und den Ärger..."

Klar könnte es sein, dass er vllt. nicht sein Leben lang Karpfenangler sein will oder wird, aber wenn er jetzt mit dem Karpfenangeln anfangen will, dann Hop oder Flop, halbe Sachen werden nicht gemacht.


----------



## Zusser (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*



ProHunters Fox schrieb:


> Aber die Aussagen gingen eigentlich nicht in Richtung "Yaris ist sch..." sondern in die Richtung "Kauf dir gleich was Vernünftiges und erspar dir den teuren zweiten Kauf und den Ärger..."


???
Du hast folgendes geschrieben:



ProHunters Fox schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, das ist absoluter Mist.
> Tut mir leid, dass ich das so offen sage und vllt. fühlt sich auch  jemand angegriffen, aber es bringt nix jetzt auf Druck irgendeinen  Schrott zusammenzukaufen.



Das finde ich schon recht eindeutig...

Um für den TE noch was konstruktives beizutragen:
Ich fische seit einem Jahr gerne die YAD Nashville in 360cm mit 80g WG, die ist 3-Teilig und damit gut zu transportieren.
Kostet so um die 40€. Bei eBay oder Askari.

Meiner Ansicht nach eine gute, günstige Rute auch aber nicht zur für Karpfen.


----------



## ProHunters Fox (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*

Zitat definitiv falsch interpretiert. Wie im Zweiten Satz zu lesen gehts darum, dass man sich nicht irgendeinen Mist zusammenkauft. 
Ich habe zu keiner Zeit wirklich Stellung zu Yaris genommen sondern mich immer auf die Allgemeinheit bezogen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*

Mal was zum nachdenken für alle.

Der Junge ist seinem Profil nach Schüler. Er hat ein Budget von 230 € um von Null zum angeln zu kommen. 

Mir ist erst mal sehr symphatisch, dass er ein klares Budget angibt mit dem er versucht, in unser Hobby einzusteigen. Keine Spur von " New Carphanta-sponsored by Daddy".

Er hat also die Wahl zwischen " Kauf Dir was preiswertes " und "lass das angeln bleiben ". 
Da letzteres wohl für keinen von uns eine Option wäre, bleibt also nur Möglichkeit " Kauf Dir was preiswertes". 

Selbstverständlich können höherwertige Geräte langlebiger und auf lange Sicht auch preiswerter sein, aber die Option hat er offenbar nicht. Hatten wohl die meißten von uns in ihrer Jugend nicht. 

Somit sind die Ratschläge bezüglich preiswerter Geräte angemessen und sinnvoll.

Das bedeutet aber eben nicht, dass die Grundaussage falsch ist, dass man sich besser hochwertigeres Material anschafft mit der Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es funktionaler oder langlebiger ist. Das stimmt grundsätzlich schon.

Im Prinzip haben also beide Parteien recht, bezogen auf die Umstände im hier beschriebenen Fall diejenigen die zur preiswerten Lösung tendieren, eben ein bisschen mehr. 

Das ist aber kein Grund, in eine Grundsatzdiskussion mit persönlichen Anfeindungen zu verfallen. Das nutzt dem Fragesteller nix, verunsichert diesen allerhöchstens. 

Also, rauft Euch zusammen und helft dem Fragesteller.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*

Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass allzu billiges Spezialistenzeugs irgendwann im Keller vor sich hin gammelt. Auch deswegen würde ich dem TE zu 2 schönen Allroundruten raten. Da gibts wirklich tolle Geräte (Yad, DAM...) zum sehr guten Preis. Und mit solchen Ruten fischt man auch dann noch gerne (wenn auch vielleicht nur noch gelegentlich), wenn man sich längst spezialisiert hat.


----------



## snorreausflake (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Damit möchte ich nur zeigen das man auch mit preiswertem Gerät erfolgreich auf Karpfen angeln kann.
> Meine Ruten und auch Rollen funktionieren immer noch wie am ersten Tag und ich habe damit sogar bei jedem Drill Spaß.


Boa man ist do echt gut jetzt#d 

@ TE : brauchst du für den Anfang überhaupt zwei Ruten bzw. darfst du mit zwei Ruten fischen?

Für den Anfang würde evtl. auch eine Ruten/Rollen Kombination reichen, es geht noch genug Geld in Kleinteile drauf.

Rute : eine der üblichen Verdächtigen wie Fox oder Chup
Rolle : auch eine der üblichen Verdächtigen Okuma etc.
stabiler und geräumiger Kescher
Faullenzer/Bancksticks
wenn´s denn unbedingt ein Bissanzeiger sein soll dann ein günstiger Carpsounder ohne SchnickScknack z.B. der Standard, wenn du nicht über Nacht gehst, beim angeln nicht pennen willst oder spazieren gehen, geht´s auch ohne Bissanzeiger#h
dann kommen noch Haken,Bleie ( geht auch ins Geld), Vorfachmaterial und Rigs ,gibts auch schon fertige.

Ich denke mal am Anfang wirst du eh oft mit deinem Bekannten fischen und wenns kein "Assi" ist wird er dir am Anfang bestimmt mit Kleinzeug aushelfen und dir deine Fische Keschern, ja evtl.sogar mal den Kescher ausleihen wenn du alleine losziehst und der ihn nicht braucht#h
Selbst ich leih mir z.T.heut moch Sachen aus |supergri

@alle wegen dem klein anfangen : was Spricht dagegen wenn er gleich auf Karpfen los will? Ich glaub einem Jungjäger wird auch nicht gesagt : Schieß erst mal ein paar Krähen, dann darfst mal nen Hasen, dann Fuchs,dann Reh und zum SChluß darfst erst ne Sau schießen|kopfkrat


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*

So, die " ich hab recht-postings" hab ich gelöscht.
Beschränkt Euch bitte darauf, dem Themenersteller zu helfen.


----------



## yassin (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Ich glaub einem Jungjäger wird auch nicht gesagt : Schieß erst mal ein paar Krähen, dann darfst mal nen Hasen, dann Fuchs,dann Reh und zum SChluß darfst erst ne Sau schießen|kopfkrat


der schießt aber auch erst auf Papp zielscheiben oder?

wie gesagt die Warrior Rute von Fox mit ner Powerliner is ne top Combo von der sicherlich lange was hast 

ich persönlich würde aber langsam echt gerne mal nen Statement vom TE hören was er denn zu den Vorschlägen meint.|rolleyes


----------



## DerJonsen (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Edit Ralle 24: Gilt auch für Dich.
> 
> zum TE:
> 
> ...


----------



## bastiv (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*



DerJonsen schrieb:


> kannste dein Equipment noch erweitern (wirst du eh tun, versprochen)^^


 

Genau aus diesem Grund würde ich zu der von mir genannten Variante greifen ! Das ist kein überteuertes Tackle ! Von vielen (mir inbegriffen) schon lange gefischt !! Preis/Leistung stimmt! 

Bei deiner Variante ist das Geld nachwerfen vorprogrammiert! Du hast ja schön erklärt warum!

Des Weiteren sehe ich den Vorteil das der TE das genannte Tackle auch wieder gut verkaufen kann, falls er feststellt das er doch lieber zum Spinnfischer mutiert!


----------



## DerJonsen (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*

in einem Punkt gebe ich dir Recht, es ist wirklich nicht überteuert, gefischt habe ich es noch nicht aber ich kann mir wirklich vorstellen dass es taugt... 

aber trotzdem nicht in seinem Budget, Mensch der Bub hat grade Prüfung gemacht und will raus ans Wasser (Jahreszeit ist auch suboptimal ) Die Frage ist übrigens auch ob er nicht wirklich erstmal mit nem sehr billigen Bissanzeiger angeln möchte, bzgl seines Alters, glaube kaum dass er mehrere Nächte am Wasser sitzt

Stimmt auch (doch mehr als ein Punkt) Geld nachwerfen ist vorprogrammiert, ist es aber glaube ich bei JEDER Variante :q


----------



## bastiv (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*



DerJonsen schrieb:


> aber trotzdem nicht in seinem Budget


 
Er hat nur was von EINER Rute und Rolle gesagt. :q

Als zweite Rute würde ich eine kleine Posenrute besorgen und nebenbei ein paar kleinere Friedfische kennen lernen!

Zum Thema Bissanzeiger gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht!
Habe selber ewig mit Ü-Eiern als Anzeiger gefischt.


----------



## Carras (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*

Man kann das so und so machen.....

wenn man nämlich schaut, was ne halbwegs vernünftige Grundrute (Allroundrute) kostet, kann ich gleich zu einer JRC Defender, einer MAD D-Fender einer Spro Up-Grader, einer ABU Enticer Carp o.ä. greifen, die gibt es ab 30 bis 45.-€ / Stk.
Wenn es unbedingt ne Karpfenrute sein muss....

Aber Egal.

Grund- oder Karpfenrute mit 30.- bis 50.-€ sollte man schon setzen,...meine Meinung.
Rolle. Z.B. die Prologic XLNT 60 für 39.-€ 
Bei zwei Kombis, sind das 150 bis 175.-€. Schnurfüllung kann man da mit raus handeln.


Kleinteile für 25.-€ sind notwendig,....(ohne Haken,...keinen Fisch)
Kescher (min 90x90 cm) gibts für 20.-€
Erdspeer (4 Stk.) gibts für 5-7.-€ / Stk. also nochmal 20 bis 25.-€
Bissanzeiger tuns als erstes, auch die günstigsten für 10.-€ /Stk. Also nochmals 20.-€

In Summe sind wir dann zwischen 235.- und 265.- € (für zwei Kombos)

Und wenn man schaut... kann man hier sogar die teils erwähnte Markenware kaufen und hat das Budget trotzdem nicht gesprengt.


----------



## DerJonsen (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*



Carras schrieb:


> Man kann das so und so machen.....
> 
> wenn man nämlich schaut, was ne halbwegs vernünftige Grundrute (Allroundrute) kostet, kann ich gleich zu einer JRC Defender, einer MAD D-Fender einer Spro Up-Grader, einer ABU Enticer Carp o.ä. greifen, die gibt es ab 30 bis 45.-€ / Stk.
> Wenn es unbedingt ne Karpfenrute sein muss....



ne Mad D-Fender für DEN Preis? wo? also interessiert mich wirklich, für 30-45 Euro würde ich sofort zuschlagen, hab mir auch schonmal so überegt sie zu kaufen aber da hatte sie 80 oder 90 gekostet, die lag echt geil in der Hand und Rückgrat hatte se auch...zudem wirklich schön von der Optik(das interessiert mich allerdings meist nur beim Kauf, und da auch nur im ersten Moment)

Die Abu Enticer Pro Carp habe ich selber, gibt es bei Gerlinger für 30 Euronen (seehr günstig) und was soll ich sagen, ist ein übler Stecken  und mir gefallen eigtl die Ringe nicht, aber in der Praxis isse tatsächlich nicht verkehrt, will sagen mit der Rute kannste durchaus was anfangen


----------



## bastiv (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*

@ DerJonsen

beim Onkel G.


----------



## snorreausflake (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*

Bastiv hat schon ne Tip gegeben, ich würde den Fox gegen nen Carpsounder tauschen|rolleyes


bastiv schrieb:


> Rute: FOX Warrior Z 2,75 lbs  69€ od. Chub Outkast
> Rolle: Okuma - Powerliner Baitfeeder 50€
> Schnur: Shimano Technium 12€
> Bissanzeiger: Fox Micron MX  39€



Ich weiß nicht warum man auf Teufel komm raus dem ne Allround Grundrute aufschwatzen will.
Mit ner Karpfenrute kann er genauso allround sein.
Außerdem hat er ja den Wunsch nach ner Karpfenrutekombo geäußert#6


----------



## Karpfen1233 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*

so ich bin gard von der schule geklommen und musste erstmal die 5 seiten durchlesen xD
also ich danke allen für die Tipps habe mir auch alle sachen angeschaut, aber ich denke ich werde bis Februar warten und nach Dortmund auf die Messe fahren und dort nehme ich dann meinen kollegen mit und ich denke dann bekomme ich etwas angemessenens für mein budget.
trotzdem danke an alle die mir geholfen haben.
Karpfen1233


----------



## ProHunters Fox (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*



Karpfen1233 schrieb:


> so ich bin gard von der schule geklommen und musste erstmal die 5 seiten durchlesen xD
> also ich danke allen für die Tipps habe mir auch alle sachen angeschaut, aber ich denke ich werde bis Februar warten und nach Dortmund auf die Messe fahren und dort nehme ich dann meinen kollegen mit und ich denke dann bekomme ich etwas angemessenens für mein budget.
> trotzdem danke an alle die mir geholfen haben.
> Karpfen1233





So wirds gemacht!
Gute Entscheidung! #h#6


----------



## Carras (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*



bastiv schrieb:


> @ DerJonsen
> 
> beim Onkel G.


 
oder bei AM Angelsport 89,95 € für zwei Stück.


----------



## NR.9 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*

Also war alles gelaber hier für die Katz hehehehe...


----------



## rondode (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*

Hallo,

Schau doch mal bei www. angelsport.de da gibt es klasse Sachen.


----------



## boiliemeister (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*

Hallo
Und jetzt weiss er immer noch nicht was er sich kaufen soll.
Am besten lass dich von denn richtigen Personen beraten.
Der einzigste wo was vernünftiges geschrieben hat war  CARRAS
Mfg Alex


----------



## Boendall (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Boa man ist do echt gut jetzt#d
> 
> @ TE : brauchst du für den Anfang überhaupt zwei Ruten bzw. darfst du mit zwei Ruten fischen?
> 
> ...


Ich nehm jetzt mal deinen Beitrag raus, aber empfehlen genug Fox/Chub.


Billigste Fox bei Wilkerling: 69,90
Billigste Chub bei Wilkerling: 74,50

Also 2x Fox billig=140€
2x Chub=150€

Bleiben noch 90 bzw. 80€ von den 230 Budget.


Okuma Rolle mit Freilauf: 57,50€

Also 2 Mal Okuma= 115€ 

und damit wenn er nur die billigsten Teile dieser Marken kauft, schon 25 bzw. 35 € uber seine 230€.

Den Rest wie Schnur, Kescher, Rutenhalter,Kleinteile etc. kann er sich dann aufzeichnen.

Bitte nicht Falsch verstehen:
Mittlerweile habe ich meine Grundausrüstung (Allrounder) so erweitert, dass ich mir eben auch was höherpreisiges gönne. Ich hätte mir am Anfang (als ich nicht mehr von Papas Taschengeld abhängig war) NIEMALS eine US Baitrunner xxx B gekauft, weil es einfach an der Kohle mangelte (war damals Lehrling). Heute würde ich bedenkenlos zuschlagen und sie auch weiterempfehlen.
HEUTE kauf ich auch lieber einmal teurer als 2x günstig.
Doch zu Anfang hat man es eben schwer, vorallem wenn man nicht selbst verdient.

Bei Mir war es eben so, dass ich eine Tele Spinnrute mit 3,30 und höheren WG als Allroundrute genommen habe.

Ich würde auf die Marke vorallem am Beginn keinen Wert legen, warum eine Rute um 70€ bei so kleinem Budget (vorallem wenn der TE 2 Ruten will) wenn es sowas auch tut:
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...uten/dam-super-natural-steck-60-80/detail.jsf Wobei ich eben nicht weiß, wie weit du werfen musst. Aber kürzere Ruten sind Imho anfangs leichter zu werfen.

Ich weiß nicht wer anfangs sich alles und nur das Teuerste gekauft hat. Ich jedenfalls nicht.

Bei mir wuchs eben die Ausrüstung über die Jahre an (wobei ich mit meiner alten Tele auch heute noch ab an und mal angle) und irgendwann ist eben der Punkt erreicht an dem man bereit ist etwas mehr Geld aus zu geben.

Lieber gute Kleinteile (scharfe Haken, gute Schnur) als teure Ruten, denn mit teuren Ruten und billigem Kleinzeug ist man eher unglücklich als umgekehrt.

Also TE,
mach dich nicht verrückt, der Fisch sieht nicht was für ein SChriftzug auf deiner Rute prangt und fangen kann man auch mit billigeren Zeug. Die Zeit wird kommen, dann wirst auch du höherpreisige Ausrüstung kaufen.


----------



## alechandros (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*

Rute: chub outcast Länge 3,60 WG. 3lbs. ca 90€
Rolle: Shimano Baitrunner AERO GTE 10000 ca 120€
Schnur: dreamline super touch 1000m 9,99


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Karpfenangler*

wenn ihr euch mal den vorhergehenden teil des themas durchgelesen habt, werdet ihr sicher festgestellt haben  dass der te bis zur messe in dortmung glaub warten will und sich dort dann bei den messeangeboten ein schnäppchen zusammenstellen will.


----------

